# What is your Best Selling "Sierra Type" pen?



## avbill (Feb 2, 2014)

1. Sierra
2. Gatsby
3. Squire
4. Elegant Beauty
5. Zodiac
6. Aero
7. Diplomat
8. Sienna


thanks for answering.

i was trying to put it into a question form


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 2, 2014)

#1...


----------



## mark james (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't sell, so it's just for friends and relatives...    Disclosure...(I live 10 miles from Berea Hardwoods)  a nice lunch break shopping trip.

I have not liked the Sierra style much (I'm a cigar guy), but... I've been turning more Sierra's and am starting to warm up to them.

Honestly...  I like the feel of the less expensive Sierras vs the elegant Sierra.  I don't really know why, but my fingers seem to slide down on the elegant sierras (which I like visually!), but seem to "stick" better to the regular sierras...

just my opinion.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 2, 2014)

Mesa.

Mostly with wood.


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 2, 2014)

#4 & 6


----------



## KenV (Feb 2, 2014)

Elegant Beauty Click


----------



## longbeard (Feb 2, 2014)

Sierra and Zodiac's for me


Harry


----------



## Dolphinjon (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't sell as many as I'd like, but out of that style, the LeRoi pens sell best for me. Granted, those are the primary Sierra style I make, but people seem to like them.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Feb 2, 2014)

4. Elegant Beauty


----------



## Bigj51 (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Titanium/Platinum Sierra Vista from Berea via Beartooth Woods. I love this component set and turn with the TBC bushings from pen turners products.


----------



## Janster (Feb 2, 2014)

..not listed.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Feb 2, 2014)

Don`t make enough of the others for a valid comparison .


----------



## ossaguy (Feb 3, 2014)

How about the Virage? 

I've made abouit a dozen and like them myslf,but was wondering how they sell vs. the rest of he Sierras



Steve


----------



## kovalcik (Feb 3, 2014)

The basic LeRoi model is my best seller.


----------



## gbpens (Feb 3, 2014)

Sierra chrome with a circuit board.


----------



## avbill (Feb 3, 2014)

Don`t make enough of the others for a valid comparison .

So what other kits are available ?


----------



## bryceprusse (Mar 9, 2014)

Sierra Clicks


----------



## flyitfast (Mar 9, 2014)

Virage, Phoenix, Elegant, and Aero. The Sierra Clicks are really appreciated by medical personnel for the convenience of one hand operation.
The Phoenix and Virage feel better (someone above also said that) in the hand and their twist is smoother.
The Aero is just a neat smaller pen.
I don't sell, but have given quite a few away.
FWIW
gordon


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 9, 2014)

Aero 

Elegant Sierra

Liberty  

That's all I make in this range   

I will probably eventfully try the majestic squire and septre twist


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 9, 2014)

Chrome & Black Ti Aero's hands down is my best seller. Lady's love them.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 9, 2014)

Brooks803 said:


> Chrome & Black Ti Aero's hands down is my best seller. Lady's love them.



And some girly men like me. ;-/


----------



## dwarmbrodt (Mar 10, 2014)

For me, Virage. With stylus tip, Zodiac.


----------



## Janster (Mar 16, 2014)

CARTRIDGE PENS!


----------



## gbpens (Mar 16, 2014)

Sierra Vista, but that's because of the circiut board pieces.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Apr 1, 2014)

Brooks803 said:


> Chrome & Black Ti Aero's hands down is my best seller. Lady's love them.



That is a nice looking kit.  I like the clip style better than alot of the sierra ones


----------

